# Recommend a smaller size affordable smartphone



## P4-630 (Aug 1, 2019)

My dad just dropped his Galaxy S4 on the floor, the display is broken and is not functioning anymore.

He needs a new phone, prefers not (much)larger than a Galaxy S4.

No Apple!

Thanks!


----------

